# 10 PIN to 14 PIN ADAPTER for headlights



## eyemumforfun (May 20, 2016)

Hello, I just purchased a 2016 PASSAT SE with HALOGEN LIGHTS. I wanted the LED lights but my car package options was just getting to much. Low and behold, I found a brand new set of of VW OEM LED lights on e-bay. The problem - my lights take 10 pin and these new lights take 14 pin. I found this adapter on-line. Does anyone know if this will allow me to do a "PLUG and PLAY" for these lights?

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...r-Volkswagen-Passat-B6/909381_1418308923.html

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## eyemumforfun (May 20, 2016)

Bump


----------



## VeeDubFamily (Apr 12, 2014)

No those won't work. They are for a B6 Passat. Your '16 is a NMS Passat only sold in North America and China. The B7 is very similar but not exactly the same and sold elsewhere in the world. Not all parts or trims are interchangeable. 

I have a '13 Passat and retrofit Chinese OEM headlights and enabled the AFS and adaptive lighting. This required a good amount of work. Take a look at the thread linked below. 

I've heard that the wiring for the '16 is different but I'd bet it's similar enough that what I did may point you in the right direction. 

The parts were all OEM but the harnesses and adaptors were all made here in the states (Florida) by the retailer that sourced the lights. Mine was the first retail kit sold, this was after about a year of waiting while they tested all parts and worked out the bugs. It still required byte 18 coding, the key was having the LED tails too. 

http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread...xterior-Retrofit-(Headlights-amp-Tail-Lights)

Good luck


Josh


----------



## eyemumforfun (May 20, 2016)

VeeDubFamily said:


> No those won't work. They are for a B6 Passat. Your '16 is a NMS Passat only sold in North America and China. The B7 is very similar but not exactly the same and sold elsewhere in the world. Not all parts or trims are interchangeable.
> 
> I have a '13 Passat and retrofit Chinese OEM headlights and enabled the AFS and adaptive lighting. This required a good amount of work. Take a look at the thread linked below.
> 
> ...


Just viewed your light work on your 13...AMAZING JOB!! Really really want my lights done!


----------



## VeeDubFamily (Apr 12, 2014)

Any update on getting yours going?


Josh


----------



## eyemumforfun (May 20, 2016)

No luck...winded up selling the lights on e-bay. Thank you, though!


----------

